# Winter Hiking - Safe?



## ander420 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi,
I am a casual hiker.   I have climbed a number of the peaks in NH over the years, averaging 1 in the spring and 1 in the fall.   I have never really done much winter hiking and was wondering how safe it is too take dayhikes in NH between now and March?   

In December my wife and I did North and South Doublehead Mtn (a pretty easy and scenic climb), which was a short dayhike largely due to my concerns about weather in the mountains.

I am going to be going up to Conway for a long weekend and am looking for some decent hikes if safe this time of year - any suggestions?


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 8, 2002)

*Winter Hiking*

If done correctly (proper knowledge, gear, knowing your limits)  it can be very safe.  I'd suggest before you just decide on your own to hike in the Whites by yourself or with your wife (I assume he hikes as often as you) to take a skills course, hike with a group with an experienced leader &/or start hiking now near your home to get used to it.  (Localy = state parks close to your home)

AMC Chapters have hikes all winter long with some variation of difficulty.  Skills course run by ADK & AMC are great ways to learn.

Starting in local places & seeing on a small scale what works & does not work helps.  Rule one, stay within your comfort zone. rule two, in winter, no cotton clothing.    Much more advise out there, online & in guide books.


----------

